# What cinematic horse moment has stuck with you??



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

theres 2 for me. the first one is the scene in black beauty where the boy and beauty are running and playing the field.
and the second one is in Spirit (i know its animated but i still love this scene) where Spirit and the indian are running from the soldiers and come to the big cliff and the indian says "oh no" and spirit says "Oh yes" and jumps the cliff lol


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Stuck with me in a bad way would have to be when Pilgrim and Grace get hit by a truck in the Horse Whisperer  And the same movie for good reasons, when she finally rides Pilgrim again


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ThirteenAcres said:


> The Man From Snowy River where the main character and his brumbie mount fly off the cliff and run down the mountainside after the wild horses. The fearless moment when the brumbie did exactly as he was made, bred to do kicked in and the two of them conquered what the other ranch hands cowered at.


Just to nit-pick here, but the Man wasn't riding a brumby. If you read the poem, it is very clear what he is.

"With a touch of Timor pony, three parts thoroughbred at least,
And as such are by mountain horsement prized." 

If you haven't read the poem, I would recommend it


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

When spirit and the Indian dude jump the cliff <3 Gives me goosebumps!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I read (and still have) all of the original Walter Farley Black Stallion books and was enamoured with the part of the story where he rides the horse for the first time on the deserted island.
When the movie "The Black Stallion" came out, I was already set up to be captured by that scene..... little Alec cantering along atop the horse at the edge of the waves with salt spray in his face. The Black's mane whipping around and nothing but the sand and sun to witness when he raises his arms in the air.

That scene is forever etched into my brain along with a few others. The descent from "Snowy River" as mentioned above really gives me goose bumps. (And yes, the poem is lovely. I have a copy somewhere.)

And for some reason, the horse from Ladyhawk always comes to mind as well. I know he didn't do anything fantastic per say in the movie, aside from some very dramatic cantering and rears, but it is another of those movie moments.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

There are at least 2 or more movie horse moments that have stayed with me over the years. There was many scenes in _Black Beauty_ that have stayed with me. The downhill scene in _Snowy River_ still sends chills down my back. I was spellbound by the Pilgrim and Grace scene when she climbed onto Pilgrims side as he laid there quietly. I had read all of Walter Farley's _Black Stallion_ series and I was slightly disappointed with the movie version. Then there was _Hildago_. What a strong will and stronger heart Hildago had to finish the Dessert race.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

In _Secretariat _when he wins by quite a long stretch.
The scene in the movie gave me chills, and so does the actual clip.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got two moments that have stayed with me since I was a very small child, and I believe they actually changed me as a person too... in a bad way.

Firstly, that scene from The Never-Ending Story, where the pony gets sucked into the quicksand. OMG. That film made me terrified of _mud._ I thought any puddle could somehow _be never-ending, bottomless, quicksand._ I cried and cried and cried for that pony.

Secondly, the scene from the old animated version of Animal Farm when the hard-working horse gets sent to the glue-factory... I was positively _traumatized_ by that. Even as a 17 year-old, when we had to read that book for English Literature, I still couldn't do it...

Maybe it says something about me as a person, but I don't recall any _positive_ moments from films that have stuck with me...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Electric Horseman. 1979. When Sonny turns Rising Star loose at the end of the movie to go be with the wild horses.

While it was fantasy and stupid to think that a thoroughbred racehorse could survive in the wild with the mustangs, ----- as he galloped toward the herd they showed it on the big screen in slow motion - every muscle rippling - absolute joy in the expression of a horse running free -- to the tune of My Heroes have always been Cowboys..

It was the most beautiful sight in the world to a 16 year old horse crazy girl and I cried and cried and cried ..

LOL


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Just watched the Secretariat clip you posted.. somehow I don't know if I've ever seen it before @_@ *kicks self so hard* and then looked up the scene from the movie and totally bawled my eyes out. I am not ashamed to admit it. 

Secretariat was an incredible horse.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I watched Secretariat alone in the bedroom while DH and his cousin were watching ultimate fighting or something in the living room. When the movie was over, I walked out of the bedroom completely in tears .. face red, eyes swollen.

They looked at me and laughed. Then DH said "Oh honey, you have such a soft heart ... did the horse DIE or something?" ..

I said "No, he doesn't die .. he's just INCREDIBLE."

Suddenly I was an alien .. and ultimate fighting was sooo much more exciting!

lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL. I don't think I've ever see the real clip of Secretariat winning. Just watched it and holy wow goosebumps! I'm tingly feeling.  Such a wonder-horse.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I watch those real clips of all three of his triple crown races a couple times a year ... I have the call of the Belmont practically memorized. I put off watching the movie because I was afraid they were going to mess it up .. but they really did a dang good job mirroring the actual races and calls ...


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh gosh i have many favorites which have already been listed... and another fav no one else mentioned i think was the movie misty ... when the brother and sister train misty and are able to ride her but realize that as much as she loves them and they love her, her true heart is out with the other horses and they release her back to the wild...

then the second is the old flicka with the boy who has the scared filly who was born from a susposed crazy mare who no one could break or train... and he after the filly's injuries with barbed wire the boy cared for her and was able to start training her... every little stride/step forward he made connecting with the filly was great 

ps every movie mentioned in this thread has either made me cry, or get goosebumps so i guess i am also very overly emotional ;p


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree that the scene from The Man From Snowy Mountain with the chase scene but like all films it is fixed.

If you watch the horses going down the hill they are not in a correct body position for a horse going fast down a steep hill.
This puzzled me for a while as the trees were vertical, giving the impression of the steepness of the hill.
Hate to be a spoilsport but the trees were cut and angled for the film.






The poem 





If you watch these horses going down a steep hill you will see that the horses brace the front legs and sit right back on their hocks - which is not so in the Snowy River descent.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ 
Stop ruining the magic for folks!!! LOL.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

texasgal said:


> I watch those real clips of all three of his triple crown races a couple times a year ... I have the call of the Belmont practically memorized. I put off watching the movie because I was afraid they were going to mess it up .. but they really did a dang good job mirroring the actual races and calls ...


They did! I watched the movie one day then watched the actual clips. Pretty close considering many movies these days leave/add stuff!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I love /n Hidalgo, when Hidalgo is bloody, dehydrated and can barely move....and he finds it in himself to pick up the pieces and gallop to the end when his partner prays to the Indian gods...love it. That whole movie is just awesome. 

The end of Dreamer when the girl is saying the poem to the horse at the end of the race...

At the end of Flicka when the voice over of Katy says "Because when I am riding, all I feel...is free" and BAM it ends.

When in Red Fury, the man gives the colt to Frankie after Fury dies....


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

ALL these movies made me cry (well haven't seen Spirit). 
Secretariat was certainly amazing. Think I will have to watch that again tonight, hubby out of town. Gotta watch Sea Biscuit again too. Guess I better pick up some kleenex on the way home.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Well mine isn't a movie clip. It is from my own life. When I was in highschool, I had a black mare that was QH/Morgan cross. For some reason I woke up in the middle of the night. I walked to my window to see that it had snowed (in mid-state Illinois). The moon was really bright against the snow and it was gorgeous and the trees were glimmering from ice. I saw my mare in her paddock (around 90 feet from room) gallop, rear up and paw at the air just like one of the old Busch commericials. Seeing her blackness against the sparkling white snow, striking out with her hooves was one of the most beautiful sights I have ever seen. It is etched forever in my memory. She was the best horse ever and we owned her until she passed away.


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

I will be different here and pick a movie no one else has mentioned yet. One of my Fav horsey movies is Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken. The scene where Senora gains the trust of the wild horse and then even through her blindness manages to jump on the horses back and completely trust him to make the jump.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

shorty i forgot about that movie...that was a great scene as well


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, there are several that stick with me.

1: Man from Snowy River, same scene as all the others, where they just leap off the cliff and run down that steep *** hill without a hint of hesitation.

2: Return to Snowy River, after Denny was killed, when he gets on the black horse, that scene where they top the hill in slow motion running flat out toward the camera. THAT is the exact reason why I've always wanted a black horse LOL.




 
3: Seabiscuit, when he is running the match race with War Admiral and just leaves him in the dust on the final stretch. Of course, watching it in the theater was awesome, with how they hollywoodized it and everything, but the real vid was much more incredible.




 
4: Secretariat, the complete runaway at the Belmont where he just stomped everyone and ended up running completely by himself, 25 lengths in front of the rest of the pack.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I saw War Horse in the theatre and it was brilliant.
Sorry to say when it came to the film and Joey was caught in the barb wire, I laughed out loud because there was no way a horse would get away with such minor injuries!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks smrobs

Seabiscuit is one of my favorite movies. The little horse that could.
I had never seen the real race before.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Houston said:


> In _Secretariat _when he wins by quite a long stretch.
> The scene in the movie gave me chills, and so does the actual clip.
> 
> Secretariat - Belmont Stakes 1973 - YouTube



I was watching that movie and every time someone said something doubtful or negative about Secretariat I would just giggle and say "wait for the Belmont!" When we finally got to that race I was jumping up and down on the sofa laughing maniacally and saying "I told ya so!" ... Everyone else in the house naturally thought I was insane lol.

One of my favorite horsey scenes comes from Lord of the Rings when Arwen is being chased by the black riders. Her pretty grey andalusian is doing all sorts of flying lead changes as they weave through the trees and then they get to the river and the water ponies come out and crush the bad guys!

I was in tears through most of War Horse. That scene with the barbed wire was especially excruciating to watch (although I agree he should have been way more cut up than that). As soon as we got home I went straight to the barn to give my horse a hug.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Smrobs....thanks for the video! I was barely breathing watching it and got chills when it was over. They were neck and neck for so long that I was holding my breath (and of course I already knew he had won). In the movie they made, I didn't remember them being together like that for so long. What a horse!!!! I have a 15.1 hh OTTB that never won but did place a few times. I always think of him when I watch Seabiscuit.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I correct my former statement about the brumby! I never read the poem or knew it existed. Going to read it today!!

But all those moments are so awesome. I was also a big fan of Dreamer and the fight to save a horse no one else wanted. 

And I also love the scene in LotR when Aragorn's horse wakes him up on the creek bed and kneels down so he could climb to his back and be carried home. 

So many great horse moments!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

muumi said:


> Firstly, that scene from The Never-Ending Story, where the pony gets sucked into the quicksand. OMG. That film made me terrified of _mud._ I thought any puddle could somehow _be never-ending, bottomless, quicksand._ I cried and cried and cried for that pony.


This made me so sad all the time


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Artax is the pony's name in NES. I loved/hated that part of the movie LOL I still cry every time I watch it. It's one of my go to movies.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought of another Movie moment that i forgot to list last night! The final racing scene in Seabiscuit where Red and Biscuit both back from injury pull in front of War Abmiral and win the race! Amazing moment!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

> One of my favorite horsey scenes comes from Lord of the Rings when Arwen is being chased by the black riders. Her pretty grey andalusian is doing all sorts of flying lead changes as they weave through the trees and then they get to the river and the water ponies come out and crush the bad guys!


Which specific movie was that? I want to watch it but there are so many. LoL


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

candandy49 said:


> I was spellbound by the Pilgrim and Grace scene when she climbed onto Pilgrims side as he laid there quietly. I had read all of Walter Farley's _Black Stallion_ series and I was slightly disappointed with the movie version.


I agree- Both Black Stallion movies were dissapointing compared to the books. But at least they did pretty good with the beach scene.

I"m not sure I even breathed during the scene where Grace climbed on Pilgrim from The Horse Whisperer. I read the book and watched the movie. Liked them both, but the book was a little more soul stirring, IMHO.


----------



## TB Lover (Dec 10, 2011)

Boy all those memories are GREAT. I'd forgotten some of those cinematic clips. I agree with all the posts sad and happy ones. I loved the scene in Seabiscuit when Jeff Bridges walked up to the trainer in the woods with that white horse & asked why he was bothering to doctor him & the trainer (think his name was Tom) said something like "You don't throw a life away b/c it's a little banged up." How true, how true.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Which specific movie was that? I want to watch it but there are so many. LoL


I love that scene! and Arwen says "If you want him come and claim him!" Liv Tyler did amazing riding! and to answer your question its the first one Fellowship of the Ring!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Ink said:


> One of my favorite horsey scenes comes from Lord of the Rings when Arwen is being chased by the black riders. Her pretty grey andalusian is doing all sorts of flying lead changes as they weave through the trees and then they get to the river and the water ponies come out and crush the bad guys!


Sorry I'm a movie nerd. Even if the movie has little-to-nothing to do with horses, everytime there is a horse scene I'm on the edge of my seat thinking, "BOY I wish I can ride that horse". :lol:

Here's the clip if anyone wanted to see it. 





And I found that, now I'm an actual rider, I pay much more attention to what tack they use. Especially in fantasy/medieval movies... interesting!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! I'm going to watch it tonight. ;-)


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I think I might too, LOL. Or at least one of the movies listed in this thread. Some I've never seen!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Houston said:


> Sorry I'm a movie nerd. Even if the movie has little-to-nothing to do with horses, everytime there is a horse scene I'm on the edge of my seat thinking, "BOY I wish I can ride that horse". :lol:


I think that same think when I watch Lord of the Rings! I love horses in those movies! Especially the Black horses the Ring Wraths ride!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Thank you! I'm going to watch it tonight. ;-)


Your welcome! Enjoy it Its a great movie!


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

It wasn't Liv Taylor riding for most of those scenes-- she had an amazing stunt rider! (interesting fact: the actor that plays aragorns bought the horses he rode but also bought the grey horse for the stuntswoman!)

Did anyone watch Ruffian? When her leg broke... That scene plays forever in my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have an older documentary on Ruffian, I watched it once. I can't do it again. I was beside myself in tears. :'(


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Houston said:


> In _Secretariat _when he wins by quite a long stretch.
> The scene in the movie gave me chills, and so does the actual clip.
> 
> 
> "He is moving like a tremendous machine!" I love that line. This clip and scene in Secretariat also gives me chills. I like when Eddie Sweat, Big Red's groom, yelled "BIG RED DONE ATE HIS BREAKFAST, AND YOU GONNA SEE SOMETHING YOU AINT NEVER SEEN BEFORE!" too


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

teamfire said:


> Did anyone watch Ruffian? When her leg broke... That scene plays forever in my mind.


Ack! I remember that now that you bring that up. -shudder-


----------



## HighonEquine (May 11, 2012)

I have too many. When Hidalgo is running that final stretch and blood is trickling from his nose and you can hear every hoof beat. I played that a while back on our giant tv with our sound system. I could FEEL him running. Crazy. In "The Silver Stallion" when the stallion jumps off of the cliff and dies because he refuses to be caught and tamed. I balled and balled. I remember going up stairs after I watched and mom was freaked out and asked me what was wrong. In "Black Beauty" when you see Ginger dead under the tarp. And just now after watching the Secretariat clip. Made me cry!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

teamfire said:


> It wasn't Liv Taylor riding for most of those scenes-- she had an amazing stunt rider! (interesting fact: the actor that plays aragorns bought the horses he rode but also bought the grey horse for the stuntswoman!)
> 
> Did anyone watch Ruffian? When her leg broke... That scene plays forever in my mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She did some riding not all of it and yeah Viggo Moristion(sp?) is a great rider he did all his own riding in the three movies and so did Orlando Bloom who played Legolas


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Some of the moments in the Lord of the Rings films.
There is something about the scene in the final battle when all the horses are charging down towards the Orcs and they suddenely realzied you cant really stop that much mass of horseflesh with arrows. LOL... there something so raw and powerful about that moment.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

boldstart said:


> Some of the moments in the Lord of the Rings films.
> There is something about the scene in the final battle when all the horses are charging down towards the Orcs and they suddenely realzied you cant really stop that much mass of horseflesh with arrows. LOL... there something so raw and powerful about that moment.


so true! I love when he goes riding down the line clanking each soldier's sword too!


----------



## Mstar (Nov 26, 2011)

I was actually lucky enough to have my favorite moment come to life! (sort of).

My favorite moment was from National Velvet, when the Pie is tearing apart the town and runs down the road and Velvet jumps in front of him and he stops and calms down for her. It's like every little girl dreaming of their perfect horse and then suddenly he just falls out of the sky, that love at first sight feeling, and when they instantly bond.

So one day I was driving home and I happened to live on the property where they hold the Maryland Hunt Cup, and this was the day they were running the races. What's really freaky is during the drive I was thinking about it what would happen if a horse got loose and how cool it would be to have a National Velvet kind of moment if I saw a loose horse and had to try to stop it. 

I turn down the street by my house, which is a very country tree lined lane, and over the hill I see a riderless horse in racing tack come galloping down the middle of the road. My heart leapt into my throat and I thought OMG this is it! This is my National Velvet moment! I stopped my truck in the middle of the road and jumped out, waving my arms at the approaching horse. It did cross my mind that this might not work out quite the way it did in the movie and I was prepared to jump out of the way had he not stopped. But he did when he got near me and veered off to eat some grass. I caught him and while admiring his beauty, waited to see somebody coming after him. But nobody came. I wasn't quite sure what to do with this very exhausted and riled up racehorse, and my truck in the middle of the road. So I started walking home, gotta take care of the horse first right? I made it halfway down the road when an outrider came up, thanked me and took the horse.

So it didn't quite go the way it did in the movie, but it was a pretty darn memorable moment for a horse crazy young lady to actually live out her favorite childhood dream horse moment


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Firstly, that scene from The Never-Ending Story, where the pony gets sucked into the quicksand. OMG. That film made me terrified of _mud._ I thought any puddle could somehow _be never-ending, bottomless, quicksand._ I cried and cried and cried for that pony.

I too bawled like a baby when I saw this!:sad: 

I think the scene from a movie that has stuck with me would defiantly have to be Alec and Black playing together on the beach, especially during the end credits of The Black Stallion! Even the music at the end is beautiful! I always dreamed of having that kind of connection and that strong of a bond with my horse. Truly breath taking!!!

Oh and another favorite movie of mine would have to be National Velvet! I just loved that magnificent Pie!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

boldstart said:


> Some of the moments in the Lord of the Rings films.
> There is something about the scene in the final battle when all the horses are charging down towards the Orcs and they suddenely realzied you cant really stop that much mass of horseflesh with arrows. LOL... there something so raw and powerful about that moment.


This is definitely my favorite scene out of all 3 movies, when they come charging in from the side and just completely decimate the Orc army. I get chills and goosebumps every time I watch it. It's like trying to stop the ocean.. not gonna happen. @[email protected]


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

This scene in war horse killed me... I can never get it out of my head; the scene of him running through the barbed wire... I was crying during it, and tingling, I wont lie... Very amazing movie, with some very sad scenes...






Or when the horses are pulling the cannon up the hill... it was so extremely sad... Trying to find a video of it...


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

ohh i have so many! in Red Fury when there running in the storm to the docters and when fury dies. At the end of The Long Shot when the woman rides her blind horse in the dressage thing and her daughter says its like hes her legs (she broke her ankle in the movie) and shes his eyes. i love that movie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KickinUpDust (May 16, 2012)

My favorite that has stuck with me has got to be the scene from Hidalgo when they are down and out he unsaddles him and is ready to shoot him and then he gets to feet like lets finish this thing!




 

I love so many scenes from that movie including when he also tells him "let-er buck little brother!" and he would go even faster! And the end scene where he is turned loose again to run with the mustangs.

I also love Spirit and the horse whisperer too!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Lockwood said:


> I read (and still have) all of the original Walter Farley Black Stallion books and was enamoured with the part of the story where he rides the horse for the first time on the deserted island.
> When the movie "The Black Stallion" came out, I was already set up to be captured by that scene..... little Alec cantering along atop the horse at the edge of the waves with salt spray in his face. The Black's mane whipping around and nothing but the sand and sun to witness when he raises his arms in the air.
> 
> That scene is forever etched into my brain along with a few others.


OMG. Exactly the same scene for me! Exactly the scene that slammed into my brain when I read the opening line of the thread! 

As well, from the same movie...when Alec was still on the ship (pre-ship-sinking), & was watching/hiding as the men with all the ropes on the Black tried, very cruelly, to DRAG the Black into his hold?? And Alec was just captivated by the whole thing (& no doubt hated those cruel men as much as I did!) :0)

Talking about "dorky" things done....when I was nine my family went to Hawaii to visit my step-grandmother...I spent the whole vacation running around in the surf pretending I was Alec riding "the Black" during their first fateful ride/swim together! Ugh. What a nerd I was! I need to buy that DVD! :0)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Of course the cliff scene from The Man From Snowy River. The one that has really stuck with me and gave me many nightmares as a kid was from The Godfather with the horse head in the bed.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree with the people who have said the "Spirit" movie scene with the Indian. That movie means so much to me because it reminds me so much of MY Spirit. I know it's a cartoon and very childish, but seriously, it's my favorite movie. It has a really special meaning to me. I also love the "Flicka" movie, when she yells "Flicka!" it just gets me. Also, the scene where she chases the horse trailer down her driveway crying and it starts to rain.


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm (Mar 10, 2012)

has anyone seen the film PharLap? The actor from The Man from Snowy River is in it. When PharLap is posioned and Tom Burlison is walking him and the horse is groaning and going down it tore me apart. I love all the scenes that have been mentioned.


----------



## DingDong (Feb 20, 2012)

My favorite horse scene was in theatre, Cavalia. It's a horse circus where acrobats do amazing things and the horses are even more amazing. When I saw it I couldn't believe what I was seeing. The feats the horses and humans performed were so incredible. My very, very, favorite part was when a man riding a black stallion was in the middle of the arena, and the horse was basically dancing to the music. It was of course very fancy dressage but I didn't know what dressage was at the time. I don't even know what the movements were called. But the movement of the horse's legs were exactly in tune with the music, so much so that the audience and the acrobats began to clap in unison. 

Another fantastic, erethreal experience in the circus was when the actors were dressed up like the elves from LOTR and they were all riding gorgeous grays in drill formation..all of them moving in perfect synchrony around the arena. OH WOW.

And the third amazing part was this lady with a herd of horses. She stood in the middle and with some movements could make them all rear at the same time, then trot/canter around the arena, do sidepasses and circles and all those amazing movements.

I clapped so hard that night my hands felt like they were going to fall off!

OH in the beginning of Cavalia when we're just beginning, they show a clip of a horse giving birth, tears flowed down the audience's cheeks. It was so moving.

here is a clip showing a preview..


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

DingDong said:


> My favorite horse scene was in theatre, Cavalia. It's a horse circus where acrobats do amazing things and the horses are even more amazing. When I saw it I couldn't believe what I was seeing. The feats the horses and humans performed were so incredible. My very, very, favorite part was when a man riding a black stallion was in the middle of the arena, and the horse was basically dancing to the music. It was of course very fancy dressage but I didn't know what dressage was at the time. I don't even know what the movements were called. But the movement of the horse's legs were exactly in tune with the music, so much so that the audience and the acrobats began to clap in unison.
> 
> Another fantastic, erethreal experience in the circus was when the actors were dressed up like the elves from LOTR and they were all riding gorgeous grays in drill formation..all of them moving in perfect synchrony around the arena. OH WOW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

DingDong said:


> My favorite horse scene was in theatre, Cavalia. It's a horse circus where acrobats do amazing things and the horses are even more amazing. When I saw it I couldn't believe what I was seeing. The feats the horses and humans performed were so incredible. My very, very, favorite part was when a man riding a black stallion was in the middle of the arena, and the horse was basically dancing to the music. It was of course very fancy dressage but I didn't know what dressage was at the time. I don't even know what the movements were called. But the movement of the horse's legs were exactly in tune with the music, so much so that the audience and the acrobats began to clap in unison.
> 
> 
> Another fantastic, erethreal experience in the circus was when the actors were dressed up like the elves from LOTR and they were all riding gorgeous grays in drill formation..all of them moving in perfect synchrony around the arena. OH WOW.
> ...


Thank you so much for that post! I hadn't ever heard of this production...now I plan to pay attention to whether it may possibly come to Phx/ Scottsdale or another city surrounding my less-wealthy & less-cultured city of Tucson; far less wealth here = far fewer "cultural activities" in terms of plays, museum exhibits, etc...come directly here. I can only imagine how moving that must have been to see live, being that close to the immense talent--human and equine! Wow!:shock:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG I loved Cavalia


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just watched War Horse for the first time. I have never cried at a film so much in my life! I balled my eyes out for the entire final 45 minutes of the film. And then when the film finished, I cried for a further 10 minutes! 

Not forgetting National Velvet, Flicka, Black Beauty, Spirit etc


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Snizard93 said:


> I just watched War Horse for the first time. I have never cried at a film so much in my life! I balled my eyes out for the entire final 45 minutes of the film. And then when the film finished, I cried for a further 10 minutes!
> 
> Not forgetting National Velvet, Flicka, Black Beauty, Spirit etc


Ugh, yes War Horse was very depressing... so much death... Sad!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> Ugh, yes War Horse was very depressing... so much death... Sad!


But still a great film! With a happy ending


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

theres a few.
Hidalgo and Secretariats Final stretch in their races in their respective Movies of course

Also in Return to Snowy River, when Dunny dies and the old brumby Stallion lets him ride.

OOOOOh and IDK who alls seen Virginias Run but in the beginning when the mares giving birth and the girl has to go help....that kills me cuz i almost had that happen to my mare Sugar *shiver*


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Snizard93 said:


> I just watched War Horse for the first time. I have never cried at a film so much in my life! I balled my eyes out for the entire final 45 minutes of the film. And then when the film finished, I cried for a further 10 minutes!
> 
> Not forgetting National Velvet, Flicka, Black Beauty, Spirit etc



Oh dear I am watching it tonight. Thank goodness hubby is away. I just talked to him and he told me to grab the tissues and just laughed. Sheesh they know me so well.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

How about in Dances with Wolves when they kill his horse. I loved that horse.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I like when the horse is walking outside the cabin and scares Kevin Costner....and he says bad horse. Also when the young braves steal the horse and it gets away and goes home 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Recent movie - The German(?) and the American work together to untangle Joey from the barbs in War Horse. Super touching <3


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

DressageDreamer said:


> I like when the horse is walking outside the cabin and scares Kevin Costner....and he says bad horse. Also when the young braves steal the horse and it gets away and goes home
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya that horse had a personality for sure


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When Robert Redford's Character in the Horse Whisperer makes a 
break through with Pilgram


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK folks going to watch war horse now be back later after I finish crying.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hunter, I loved that horse too. Funny thing is, we actually have a horse that's the spitting image of Cisco at our barn.

Not nearly such a gentle horse though LOL.


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

xJumperx said:


> Recent movie - The German(?) and the American work together to untangle Joey from the barbs in War Horse. Super touching <3


The British and the Germans at "The Battle of Somme" - 1918, end of World War I. 
That movie was actually based on factual historical events - at least the setting. The movie itself I found very disappointing - I normally am a horrible movie bawler and cry when things are beautiful, touching, rightout sad, shocking, depressing, etc. 
The War Horse was so depressingly bad that I was too shocked to bawl. I seem to be the only one who really didn't like that movie though. So I will just go into my corner and mourn the loss of 20 USD that I spent to buy the DVD  ... 

Scenes that stood out to me from that movie that made it unbearably bad: Young boy gets young, hot un-backed thoroughbred and manages to talk it into plowing a field. Young girl with a debilitating bone disease gets on the horse and is instantly the perfect rider... Maybe I am just jealous, because I wasn't born a perfect horse trainer or rider  but I think these are wrong messages placed into the movie - it's NOT so easy to train horses and green rider + green horse, does not make a great pair  ... 

General Character Development and acting was flat, shallow and there was no spark between "Joey" and the humans around him, which made other movies like Black Beauty, Flicka, Black Stallion, etc. stand out - at least the fantasy here was based on the obvious and clear bond between human and horse and I just never felt that bond between Joey and Albert or whatever his name was... I did like the friendship between Joey and the Black Horse though.

Either way ... favourite Animated "Horse" movie of mine is "The Last Unicorn" - fantastic animation, story and great message  I think this movie influenced my personal growth greatly ... 

Favourite "non-animated" horse-movies: Hot to Trot, Black Beauty Series, original Fury series, and Mr. Ed (I loved this guy  )


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

well little I am glad I read your post AFTER watching the movie. While I agree about the training and ya I even said wow what a good rifer for never being on a horse. Nevertheless I still bawled my eyes out. ITS A MOVIE


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Houston said:


> Sorry I'm a movie nerd. Even if the movie has little-to-nothing to do with horses, everytime there is a horse scene I'm on the edge of my seat thinking, "BOY I wish I can ride that horse". :lol:
> 
> Here's the clip if anyone wanted to see it.
> Arwen Ride - YouTube
> ...


I pay way too much attention to tack/horses in movies/tv shows involving horses.

So when I watched the 1970s version of Black Beauty, it really annoyed me (they changed horse breeds for Black Beauty, he went from a long, lanky horse, to a cob).

I also notice little things, like flash noseband attachments on bridles on the show The Borgias. Or a random bit change on an episode of Rome (went from a full-cheek to a d-ring if I remember right).


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, the first time I watched Mr. Ed when I was a kid, I was amazed that he could talk and use the telephone. I've been around thousands of horses since, but have never encountered another one that could talk...:wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LittleZeasel said:


> The movie itself I found very disappointing - I normally am a horrible movie bawler and cry when things are beautiful, touching, rightout sad, shocking, depressing, etc.
> The War Horse was so depressingly bad that I was too shocked to bawl. I seem to be the only one who really didn't like that movie though. So I will just go into my corner and mourn the loss of 20 USD that I spent to buy the DVD  ...


You are not alone in those feelings. I was so disappointed in that entire movie. I've learned to accept some level of hollywood bullcrap in movies regarding horses because that's just the way things are, but that movie was just too much. The book, even though it was a children's book, was much less "ZOMG majikal fantasy". I really wanted to get up and walk out of the theater about 30 minutes in but I kept hoping that it would get better.

It didn't.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I now have to watch War Horse


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Another who loved War Horse. It's Hollywood. Not just Hollywood, but Speilberg(sp?). I didn't go into it expecting realism. If I wanted realism, I'll go to the barn and work with my horse.


I'm surprised no one else mentioned this; in The Godfather where the horse head is in the bed. I still want to cry if I think about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

LittleZeasel said:


> The War Horse was so depressingly bad that I was too shocked to bawl. I seem to be the only one who really didn't like that movie though. So I will just go into my corner and mourn the loss of 20 USD that I spent to buy the DVD  ...


You aren't the only one. I did not like the movie. I tried. If I hadn't been there with someone else, I would have walked out. The only other one I have wanted to walk out of was the first Twilight.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't go to the movies looking for realism. If I wanted, I can go through and pick apart every single scene in almost every movie with a horse in it. That's not what I want.

However, when I watch a movie that isn't some outlandish fairytale fantasy (Legend, Clash of the titans, etc), I do expect them to at least make it _somewhat_ believable. One of those things where I feel like "I know it couldn't _really_ happen, but maybe it _could_". That's how I felt after reading the book, but the movie just botched the entire thing. I would have been more able to believe if someone had told me they had a purple unicorn with 2 heads in their back yard.


----------



## tashaeventer14 (May 20, 2012)

*Which cinematic horse moment has stuck with you the most?*

Well, for me it has GOT to be when Joey, off War Horse, jumped the rubble in the war. I litterally felt my heart go up with him!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I can be a pain to watch horsey movies with because I have a bad habit of calling out inaccuracies. But I honestly didn't have a problem with War Horse. Yeah they really rushed the beginning, and I'm not sure why. In both the book and the stage play Joe is purchased as a weanling which would have made more sense and given them more time to bond even if the movie didn't show all of it. But overall I think they did a good job. 

I'm dying to see the theatrical production of it though! I found a movie on netflix this weekend about the making of the play. Those life-size horse puppets are one of the coolest things I've ever seen.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad I wasn't the only one who didn't like War Horse.
The beach scene in Black Stallion is probably my all time favorite.
I also like the opening scene for the Horse Whisper where the horse is running. There is a part where it looks like water flowing on the screen. When the camera pulls back a bit you realize it's the horses mane moving in the wind.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sunny said:


> I'm surprised no one else mentioned this; in The Godfather where the horse head is in the bed. I still want to cry if I think about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did, you must've missed it :wink: That gave me a great many nightmares as a kid. Still don't know why my mom insisted on subjecting us to movies that we had no business watching. :evil:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I guess I did miss it, MH!

My brother watches it all of the time and it still freaks me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

My faves are The beach scene from The Black Stallion ♥

When Spirit is on the train and thinking about his heard and sees them in the snow (bawl my eyes out every time)

When Red hops over to Seabiscuit :') and when they win their last race- love this film.

And, I really didn't like War Horse either... Loved the book though, cried like a baby.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Hidalgo when he gets back up to finish the race!

I also did not like War Horse. No chemistry between horse/rider, not enough about the horse, very long, boring movie (in my opinion!!!)


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Ink said:


> I can be a pain to watch horsey movies with because I have a bad habit of calling out inaccuracies. But I honestly didn't have a problem with War Horse. Yeah they really rushed the beginning, and I'm not sure why. In both the book and the stage play Joe is purchased as a weanling which would have made more sense and given them more time to bond even if the movie didn't show all of it. But overall I think they did a good job.
> 
> I'm dying to see the theatrical production of it though! I found a movie on netflix this weekend about the making of the play. Those life-size horse puppets are one of the coolest things I've ever seen.


I can't wait to see the play. I am seeing it on my birthday this year.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

THE HORSE IN THE GREY FLANNEL SUIT!!! I loved it when the dad, who knows nothing about horses, has to go catch "Aspercel" (the horse). He then decides to try to ride the horse back to save time, but it turns out to be a wild ride! I personally loved it when they jumped the 7 foot wall bareback 

I also loved "International Velvet". I loved the scene when she's all depressed, only to discover that her Aunt had bought the horse of her dreams (the Pie's last foal). She runs out to the pasture, and the foal runs to her, and aw... I love that scene


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When *Hidalgo* gets stabbed with the stake trap, when he runs through the ocean after finishing the race, when he's released into the wild....

*The Long Shot*, when Annie rides her blind dressage horse in the musical freestyle and wins, and the announcer announces that the horse is completely blind. Gives me chills.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I LOVE The Horse in The Gray Flannel Suit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

The scene in LotR when Arwen is chased by the Nazgul always gives me chills. GO ASFELOTH!!! 






When Shadowfax first appears. :3






And when Spirit races the eagle.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

omg i forgot about the scene where shadowfax firsts appears!


----------

